# Hamm show 10-03-2012 coach trip



## Roo's Reptiles (Nov 26, 2011)

Sorry to get anyones hopes up if they thought i was offering a coach trip, I'm actually asking for the opposite I have never been to a reptile expo and I though why not start off with the biggest one possible? :lol2:
Anyone who want too book a coach let me know as I would love a seat 
Thanks


----------

